# MORE HOT SAUCE



## gary s (Nov 6, 2019)

I love hot sauce, and so does my neighbor. I got most of my Jalapeno's from him, as well as some Tabasco. He also grew some Ghost Peppers.
He asked me to show him how I make my Hot Sauce, but wanted to use his Ghost Peppers, !!!   Sure why not

I told him to get his fish cooker set up in the edge of his garage and I'd be right over.

I had him put 6 cups of Vinegar about 3 Tablespoons of minced Garlic and about a Tablespoon of salt then he had about 30 
Ghost Peppers everything in the pot.

Onto the Fish Cooker, bring up to a boil and let simmer for about 15 to 20 min.
Poured it into the blender (Ninja) and Blend, Blend, Blend
Strained through a regular wire strainer then back in the pot.
Let it simmer for about another 15 to 20 min.
We let it cool down and poured it up.

I was wondering  the whole time if it was just going to be to darn hot.
As it cooled down I tasted it, I was surprised, Very Hot, but not unpleasant, and had a good flavor.
You could taste the Garlic and the Peppers then a slow burn, but not unpleasant.
Good Hot Sauce, Just Don't need as much 

Here are a couple of Pics we took



Ghost Peppers floating around in the Vinegar and Garlic










Look what a beautiful Color









My Bottle,   Neighbor wound up with one this size and a large bottle







If Tabasco is too Hot for you, You probably wouldn't like this stuff.  I has a great flavor but it's Hot

Gary


----------



## creek bottom (Nov 6, 2019)

I put sauce on just about everything. I love it. Some of them out there are way too much heat, so much that they really have no flavor. One that has the heat but you can still taste are the ones that I like. Congrats on success...


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 6, 2019)

Looks Great, Gary!!
It's a good idea to make that in the garage, near the door.
That way if you spill some it won't eat any flooring or Black Top away, and you're close to a fresh supply of Oxygen, while stirring.
Like.

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 6, 2019)

Looks great Gary!
My kind of hell fire.

Did you test pH?
What was your highest temp and held for how long?
No Bath or Pressure method?
Just planning on refrigeration and using it fairly quickly I guess.


----------



## benTOG (Nov 6, 2019)

This is awesome. Going to have to try it! How long do you think it'll keep in the fridge?


----------



## gary s (Nov 6, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Looks great Gary!
> My kind of hell fire.
> 
> Did you test pH?
> ...




Just Refrigerate  this batch.

Gary


----------



## Steve H (Nov 6, 2019)

Looks good. I'm waiting to do my first batch of Cayenne pepper sauce. The recipe you have here sounds right for what I have in mind. Except for the peppers of course.


----------



## gary s (Nov 6, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Looks good. I'm waiting to do my first batch of Cayenne pepper sauce. The recipe you have here sounds right for what I have in mind. Except for the peppers of course.



Here is my Cayenne Pepper sauce Recipe


Frank’s Hot Sauce (Copycat)​




*18 **fresh cayenne peppers** (ends & stems removed)



1 ½ cups **white vinegar*

* 

2 teaspoons **garlic**, minced



1 teaspoon **salt*

* 

1 teaspoon **garlic powder*

* 

1 teaspoon sugar*

ADVERTISEMENT

ADVERTISEMENT​
*DIRECTIONS*
USING FRESH CAYENNE PEPPERS.

There are two different ways to prepare this sauce. You can use fresh cayenne peppers, or you can use cayenne peppers from your garden that you have canned.

If you're using fresh cayenne peppers, simply remove the ends and measure all of the ingredients into a small saucepan.

Heat over medium heat until boiling.

Reduce the heat slightly, but so the mixture continues to boil.

Simmer about 15 to 20 minutes.

Remove the mixture from heat, carefully pour it into a blender & puree until thick and smooth.

Transfer the mixture back into the saucepan and simmer another 15 minutes.

Let Cool and pour into bottles.

NOTE:  I usually Quadruple this recipe     or just adjust the ingredients  

 for the amount of peppers you have  A few  more or less doesn't matter.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 6, 2019)

gary s said:


> Here is my Cayenne Pepper sauce Recipe
> 
> 
> Frank’s Hot Sauce (Copycat)​
> ...



Thanks! I plan on using this, I hope, soon.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 6, 2019)

Looks awesome!! Did you have to wear a mask and eye protection while boiling it? I feel like last time I was making a hot salsa I pepper sprayed most of the people in the kitchen :) lol they ran outside choking.


----------



## gary s (Nov 6, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Looks awesome!! Did you have to wear a mask and eye protection while boiling it? I feel like last time I was making a hot salsa I pepper sprayed most of the people in the kitchen :) lol they ran outside choking.



*WARNING !!!  MAKE THIS STUFF OUTDOORS

I set my Fish Cooker in the edge of the Garage or on the patio with some air circulation   You don't want to do this indoors if you want to stay Married !!!! *


----------



## xray (Nov 6, 2019)

Looks great Gary, nice color too!

All these hot sauce posts here have been killing it lately! 

Like!


----------



## Holly2015 (Nov 6, 2019)

For anyone looking to getting into homemade hot sauce making thehotpepper.com has a section on this topic with lots of information.  

There are many types, styles and processes that can be used to make hot sauce. It all depends on what end product you are looking for, how it will be stored and how long it can be stored.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 7, 2019)

gary s said:


> *WARNING !!!  MAKE THIS STUFF OUTDOORS
> 
> I set my Fish Cooker in the edge of the Garage or on the patio with some air circulation   You don't want to do this indoors if you want to stay Married !!!! *



Gary, 
Good morning. A question about the Cayenne sauce recipe. You don't strain it like the ghost pepper one?


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 7, 2019)

looks like some good stuff, I do like frank's hot sauce but that's about as hot as I can go.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 7, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> looks like some good stuff, I do like frank's hot sauce but that's about as hot as I can go.




Same Here!!
Must be a Pennsy' Weakness!

Bear


----------

